# Presa Canario at dog show



## applecruncher (Jun 28, 2019)

Just for the heck of it I looked at the Presa Canario at a dog show, also the Cane Corso.
Yikes.  mg1:   _(Pit Bull and Rottweiller, you are no match...go home.)
_


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2019)

They are huge, many times they are trained to be watch/attack dogs.  I don't think I've ever seen one in person, just in books....safer that way.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 28, 2019)

SB, I saw a Presa years ago at a body shop when I picked up my car at night...paid cash.

In videos the dogs are well trained and behaved. Brave judges!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2019)

Show dogs have to be well trained and well socialized.  Many years ago I started to show my first Standard Schnauzer, he won a few puppy and obedience ribbons, but I soon stopped doing it, I didn't like putting the dog through all that and the people at the shows were pretty uppity.  

I went to a few conformation classes with him and other dogs and owners/handlers.  We all had to make our dogs sit and be examined by other people in the class.  So that meant looking at their teeth, feeling their coat, legs, tail, etc.  Was a weird experience, but glad I did it.

Seeing a Presa at an auto shop would make me very nervous.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2019)

Would hate to come across one of those dogs. 

In the AKC,  another large, muscular, powerful breed is the Dogo  Argentino  ... breed to hunt mountain lions!
He's in the 'working group'.


----------



## Trade (Jun 29, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Seeing a Presa at an auto shop would make me very nervous.



I'd want a shotgun. 

<font size="4">


----------



## Trade (Jun 29, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> SB, I saw a Presa years ago at a body shop when I picked up my car at night...paid cash.



I think I'll keep taking my car to the overpriced Honda service center.


----------



## jujube (Jun 29, 2019)

I hear that the Presa Canario is the top choice of drug dealers and meth labs, especially in California.  Apparently they can be trained to be so ferocious, they make the rotties and dobies look like society ladies at a tea.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 29, 2019)

jujube said:


> I hear that the Presa Canario is the top choice of drug dealers and meth labs, especially in California.  Apparently they can be trained to be so ferocious, they make the rotties and dobies look like society ladies at a tea.



Presas are known to be at high stakes poker games, gun stores, pawn shops....places that have lots of cash on the premises.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 30, 2019)

delete


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 1, 2019)

Meant to say earlier I've heard some jewelry stores keep a Presa or two "on staff" but hidden.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## applecruncher (Jul 4, 2019)

Anybody wanna give him a forever home?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 22, 2019)

Fifteen or so years ago,there was a highly publicized case (and trial) of a Presa Canario that killed a woman that lived in the same apartment building. It was pretty gruesome. The dog`s owner was convicted of second degree murder and sentenced to 15 years to Life in prison. She was recently denied parole. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Diane_Whipple

My friend has two Cane Canarios. The two of them are very sweet dogs. Great with kids.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 22, 2019)

@Mrs. Robinson

Yes, I remember hearing about it in the news. Two Presas. Happened in San Francisco in 2001. I glanced at the online story when I created this thread. The dog owners' lawyers (two lawyers taking care of the dogs) went to prison.

I think you meant your friend's dogs are Cane Corsos.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 22, 2019)

[/QUOTE]


applecruncher said:


> @Mrs. Robinson
> 
> Yes, I remember hearing about it in the news. Two Presas. Happened in San Francisco in 2001. I glanced at the online story when I created this thread. The dog owners (two lawyers) went to prison.
> 
> I think you meant your friend's dogs are Cane Corsos.



Yes,I meant Cane Corsos lol.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 22, 2019)

@Mrs. Robinson 

Those photos..... OMG.  gulp


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 22, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> @Mrs. Robinson
> 
> Those photos..... OMG.  gulp



I know. They have had these two since they were tiny pups and they have grown up with the kids. But I`m afraid I would always have that nagging worry,ya know?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 23, 2019)

Didn't want to derail the pit bull discussion.
Here's the Presa Canario and Cane Corso.

Post #14...yikes.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 23, 2019)

That dog scares me.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 23, 2019)

Pepper said:


> That dog scares me.



That's the goal.


----------



## win231 (Dec 23, 2019)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Fifteen or so years ago,there was a highly publicized case (and trial) of a Presa Canario that killed a woman that lived in the same apartment building. It was pretty gruesome. The dog`s owner was convicted of second degree murder and sentenced to 15 years to Life in prison. She was recently denied parole. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Diane_Whipple
> 
> My friend has two Cane Canarios. The two of them are very sweet dogs. Great with kids.


I followed that case.  The husband is an attorney & both are dirtbags.  The husband actually blamed the victim, saying "She caused the attack because she was a lesbian & she sent out the wrong pheromones which confused my dog."


----------



## win231 (Dec 23, 2019)

A dog like that showing up on my property.....would be dead quicker than you could say "Glock."


----------

